# Newly Discovered; Heaviest Element Yet Known to Science: (Gv)



## beer-b-q (Mar 1, 2010)

Heaviest Element Yet Known to Science: (Gv) 

Lawrence Livermore Laboratories has discovered the heaviest element yet known to science.  The new element, Governmentium (Gv), has one neutron, 25 assistant neutrons, 88 deputy neutrons, and 198 assistant deputy neutrons, giving it anatomic mass of 312.  


These 312 particles are held together by forces called morons, which are surrounded by vast quantities of lepton-like particles called peons. 

Since Governmentium has no electrons, it is inert; however, it can be detected, because it impedes every reaction with which it comes into contact.

A tiny amount of Governmentium can cause a reaction that would normally take less than a second, to take from 4 days to 4 years to complete. 

Governmentium has a normal half-life of 2 - 6 years. It does not decay, but instead undergoes a reorganization in which a portion of the assistant neutrons and deputy neutrons exchange places. 

In fact, Governmentium's mass will actually increase over time, since each reorganization will cause more morons to become neutrons, forming isodopes. 

This characteristic of morons promotion leads some scientists to believe that Governmentium is formed whenever morons reach a critical concentration. This hypothetical quantity is referred to as critical morass. 

When catalyzed with money, Governmentium becomes Administratium, an element that radiates just as much energy as Governmentium since it has half as many peons but twice as many morons.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 1, 2010)

It is too bad we can't just Eliminateium them


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 1, 2010)

Now that was LOL funny


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 1, 2010)

Funny, but sadly sounds just like the current situation in Washington.

And Yep the 21% pay cut for doctors has come true because no action was taken. (are you surprised.)

Now they are holding all medicare claims rather than process them, because the Morons in medicare think that the ineptness will get resolved.  In the meantime, no money flowing.


----------



## rstr hunter (Mar 2, 2010)

that's funny.


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL! Thats great


----------

